# Anyone ordered from Massnutrition.com



## PB&J (Dec 19, 2002)

How is their service?  I see their prices are great.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2002)

Better than 1fast?  I wouldn't order from anyone else.


----------



## PB&J (Dec 19, 2002)

Are you saying you wouldn't order from anyone else but 1fast400?

I have seen that site but the prices aren't as good as dps and MassN.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 19, 2002)

I hear1fast has good service but dpsnutrition.com beats them in price from what I can tell. www.dpsnutrition.com and www.allsportsnutrition.com have never failed me. Massnutrition.com I seen have good prices, but I haven???t had the need to order from them, I will place an order with them next time I need something. If you not sure just place a small order 1st and see how it goes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Are you saying you wouldn't order from anyone else but 1fast400?
> 
> I have seen that site but the prices aren't as good as dps and MassN.



That's pretty much what I am saying.

1) Mike's site is very informative.
2) He is very responsive to email questions.
3) His prices are good.
4)  His service is about the best I have seen from any company in any industry.

Now if the prices somewhere else we SUBSTANTIALLY better and the service was comparable....


----------



## PB&J (Dec 20, 2002)

TP, all the prices look better on Massnut. and they are somewhat better than DPS on some products.

I know DPS has good service but if I can save a few bucks on the same products why not.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2002)

I am lucky enough to get a huge discount on EAS supplements thru my company so I do not order much online, however I have ordered from www.dpsnutrition.net a few times and I would recommend them.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

Yeah www.dpsnutrition.com it's gr8, have anybody seen the new look of their website, looks good


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 20, 2002)

The reason my prices are higher is actually pretty simple.  I'm not as big as those guys (yet).  I could order direct from companies and pick up a few % points, but my wholesaler currently helped me out when I was small and I don't mind helping him out now. 

The only thing that makes me different from others is service really.  I try to answer all questions presented.  I will often time recommend changes to a customers order if they missed a "deal" that was being ran.  Often times after email responses I have people spending much less than what they intended.  In the end I feel the customer service side of things will win out.  It just takes a little longer.    

The only $$$ reason to shop on my site would be to buy the items under the 1Fast400 line or individual hormones (things other sites generally don't have).  

I thank the support you guys have given me.  There will be some big things coming in the next 2 months, just have to be quiet on it now, but come Jan 1st I can start talking.

You all did make me think of something....I wonder if DPS/mass nutrition are donating to the USFA yet......


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> The reason my prices are higher is actually pretty simple.  I'm not as big as those guys (yet).  I could order direct from companies and pick up a few % points, but my wholesaler currently helped me out when I was small and I don't mind helping him out now.
> 
> The only thing that makes me different from others is service really.  I try to answer all questions presented.  I will often time recommend changes to a customers order if they missed a "deal" that was being ran.  Often times after email responses I have people spending much less than what they intended.  In the end I feel the customer service side of things will win out.  It just takes a little longer.
> ...



And for all of these reasons I will continue to order from Mike.  I respect that 100%.  Plus you've a cool site, and I like the 1fast line of products.

Plus, people, when placing large orders Mike has definitely taken care of his customers.  And tapping his knowledge is well worth while.

So Mike, how much did you donate to the cause?  More than Bill, I'll bet.


----------



## CodyTX (Nov 3, 2006)

*Massnutrition.com*

I placed an order with them about 3 weeks ago and still have not received my order.  I have emailed and called customer support several times and get no answer or reply.  I finally got ahold of someone today and they said the package shipped 9 days after I placed the order.  Then the idiot who I spoke to said it could take 2-6 weeks.  I would strongly suggest spending a few extra dollars and get your supplements on time.  I will never use Massnutrition.com again.  Spread the word!!


----------



## zombul (Nov 3, 2006)

I order from BULK NUTRITION(1 FAST) and www.discountanabolics.com because I really like DA dedication to their ph lines.


----------



## bill66 (Nov 3, 2006)

i've ordered from them 3 times , got everything about a week later no problems


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Prosource is a fantastic place to order from. They are fast and easy to deal with.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 3, 2006)

Mike sold BulkNutrition months ago to a larger company, and they have had serious service problems since then. I hear they are slowly getting it together. It is not as it once was, though.


----------



## ike647 (Nov 3, 2006)

*mass nutrition*

I've ordered from mass before, and they do take a while. Dps has never let me down, they ship same day and i get everything in 3-4 days. I found a site called supplement warehouse .com that will beat anyones price by 5%. I have not ordered from them yet so i don't know what their like.


----------



## dAMvN (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm lucky cuz I live here in Miami and I just go down to Mass and get the internet price. They have 3 locations here in Miami.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> Mike sold BulkNutrition months ago to a larger company, and they have had serious service problems since then. I hear they are slowly getting it together. It is not as it once was, though.



I am well aware.  As I heard it, the kinks were worked.  But I don't order, so that is second hand info.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Nov 4, 2006)

This thread was started in 2002 and rebirthed by a first time poster. Go introduce yourself on the first post. Peace!


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Nov 4, 2006)

use guys should try to give all the whey a shot nobody on the net can match our quality or prices check it out if you get sometime www.allthewhey.com


----------



## icanrace (Nov 6, 2006)

mass is cheap on some of their products, but they make up some money in their shipping charges. Their shipping time sucks too. 

DPS CANNOT be beat imo!!


----------



## icanrace (Nov 6, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> This thread was started in 2002 and rebirthed by a first time poster. Go introduce yourself on the first post. Peace!



good catch dude


----------

